# 쓸



## *Louis*

Hi everyone,

I seriously need your help with this sentence. There are lots of things I don't understand like the particle 쓸. Is this a future tense? Why is 물론 (of course) at the end of a sentence? Does 달려 있었다 mean "depend on" in this context? I don't think so...

업소에서나 쓸 법한 대형 라이터로 방아쇠는 물론, 용도 모를 플래시까지 조준경처럼 달려 있었다.

I look forward to your amazing answers!

Thank you so much!

Louis


----------



## Insuhk

The Korean sentence includes the following information.

The speaker saw  a big lighter:
1), of which usage the speaker assumes to be usually for (쓸 법한, not a future tense) the business establishment (업소에서?? what kind of business?? I don't know in the context);
2) that is equipped with a trigger(방아쇠);
3) that is also (물론) further (까지) equipped(or attached, installed, 달려있는 - not mean "depend on") with a flash(플래시) that looks like a telescope sight, of which purpose the speaker cannot figure out.

The sentence includes many modifying clauses for the big lighter.


----------



## vientito

I highly recommend you spend sometime going thru this one.  It is the best grammar reference that i stumble upon by chance.  One of the best

Lesson List | How to study Korean

As to your question about 쓸  its form looks like a future but i believe it is tenseless.  Often time for customary  purpose of usage it really has no tense element in it but beware 쓰다  can also mean wear and in that sense you will need to use 쓴  to describe like 모자 쓴 남자.  This goes for almost everything that describes appearance and part of the inherent characteristic of the subject.   There are quite some cases in which you will find tenseless use of ㄹ just keep that possibility in mind.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you so much Insuhk and vientito for your explanations. It's interesting to see the usage of 쓸 법한. Too bad I couldn't find it anywhere. It would be wonderful if you could tell me more about it, like how I can guess that its meaning is "be usually for"...


----------



## Insuhk

If I parse "쓸 법한" into each corresponding English word,

쓸 is an abbreviation of the noun "쓸모". 쓸모 is "쓸 만한 가치." ("usability" in English).
법 is an abbreviation of the adjective "법하다", which means "There is a possibility of happening of the previous action word."
한 is a modifier form of the verb "하다" (do) - similar to English ~ing form.

Therefore,  I translated the combination of the three words above into "be usually for (the purpose of)."
My translation is somewhat too liberal, but the word "쓸 법한" itself is not in focus in the sentence.
The main idea to be transferred in the sentence is the fact that the lighter has a trigger and a flash.


----------

